# Keep Losing 30-Minute Buffer on Edge



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

It's not happened a couple of times to where I will turn on my setup and start watching a program and try to pause it and there will be no 30-minute buffer. The progress bar at the bottom of the screen is grayed out. At first I would be able to switch to a different station and then come back and the buffer would reappear but lately even that won't work. I called TiVo support a couple of weeks ago and they had me do a bunch of troubleshooting like connecting to TiVo service a few times and redoing the guided setup. After all the troubleshooting steps the buffer was back but that only lasted for a couple of weeks and now it's gone again. I don't know what to do at this point except ask for another box? Anyone else see this issue and been able to solve it? I've never seen this on any TiVo boxes after having Premiere, Roamios and Bolts.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Since no one has responded I'm guessing no one else has seen this issue. I've asked for a replacement since it's still under warranty. Hopefully, the refurbished one will not be the same or have other issues?


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

lujan said:


> Since no one has responded I'm guessing no one else has seen this issue.


I'm not an Edge owner so I can't offer any response (other than empathy when stuff doesn't work as expected) on that side, but just an observation that the forums are extremely "quiet" this month and next because so many folks are busy with holiday prep and then travel.

If the replacement does cure the problem would you consider updating the thread so that other folks can learn from your experience, that would be appreciated.


----------



## MrPhil56 (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm experiencing this very issue among others with my Bolt OTA, Software 21.11.1.v5-USC-11-849. I too went through troubleshooting with a a 'tech' who had me do everything under the sun other than standing on my head. Then of course I had to setup my channels again. He said it must be just my device as no one had reported the issue. I told him *I was reporting it*! He then said it only affected the Edge. I hope you can stop the replacement from taking place as this will likely be another waste of your time. The issues are:

After not using the TV for a period of time, IE overnight:

Press Pause: Program is paused, but no time indicator nor current time at the bottom of the screen as is normal.
Press Play: Nothing occurs
Press Info: Title not available
Press Guide: Program guide appears fine
Press Channel Up: Channel goes up one, (slower then normal) but no mini guide below and main guide does not follow along. If top channel in guide is 2-1 and current guide page shows 8 channels through channel 17-1, when you are not in the guide and you channel up to what you know is channel 23-1, when you press the guide button, the guide still shows 2-1 at the top and 17-1 at the bottom. I don't know a better way to explain this one....

After several minutes, everything seems to work normally. I'm also experiencing no issues with To Do List recordings, but Auto Skip seems to work either not at all or randomly.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

It's too late as I have another one coming in tomorrow. At least we can use this as another troubleshooting step and rule out a hardware issue. If it happens again with the replacement, I'm asking for a supervisor the next time? As far as your solution, I'm not sure about your last step since we all have different channel listings and I only keep the HD channels active on my edge? I have only 7 channels active and showing on my guide.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

MrPhil56 said:


> I'm experiencing this very issue among others with my Bolt OTA, Software 21.11.1.v5-USC-11-849. I too went through troubleshooting with a a 'tech' who had me do everything under the sun other than standing on my head. Then of course I had to setup my channels again. He said it must be just my device as no one had reported the issue. I told him *I was reporting it*! He then said it only affected the Edge. I hope you can stop the replacement from taking place as this will likely be another waste of your time. The issues are:
> 
> After not using the TV for a period of time, IE overnight:
> 
> ...


You were right, it happened on the first day after setting up my replacement Edge. They sent me a brand new one though and not a refurbished unit. I called for the third time and asked for a supervisor at TiVo and they had me take a video of the issue. I told them other Edge customers from this forum were having the same problem and that it was a software issue. The supervisor said she was forwarding it to the advanced support section. Hopefully, it will get fixed with a software update?


----------

